# Thomas the stray is hurt



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

This morning Thomas (our outside stray)came for breakfast. 

I noticed that he was holding his front paw up. So i sat next to him to see what was wrong.

On the inside of his leg,there was a small wound..like quarter size...maybe a bit bigger. It looked a bit red to me.

Then going up the arm,there was another wound...but i couldnt get a good look b/c it was on the inside and tom was moving around to much. 

When i touched his leg on the outside,he would move away and try to bite me. but didnt. 

I couldnt do anything for him b/c i was home alone. i was looking to see if we have anything for wound care... didnt find anything.

I really wanted to get him to the vets...but the close at 12:00 on saturdays. 

His leg looks swollen too. :[

Mom came home...i told her about tom...and she said the snow would help his leg b/c it would clean the wound and the ice will help with the swelling. but if hes not putting weight on his leg,how is the snow going to help?

i wish i can help thomas the cat.

Maybe when we get him fixed next week...that vet can look at his leg?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

ThreeCatz,
Try and find out how bad it really is...will your mom maybe help hold him, so you can examine him more closely? 

If nothing looks like it needs stitches, or bones broken, you can use some Neosporin on it, the kind that DOESN'T have the pain killer in it!

Don't use Hydrogen peroxide because it actually causes damage to healthy tissue!

You could also use some pure witch hazel for cleaning, then put the salve on the cleaned wound.
Bag balm is also safe for cats...
I would definitely have him checked when you take him to the vet for neutering! 
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

10 Cats....

It might be a challenge to hold him. I don't want to touch his front leg and then have him bite me. 

We have some triple antibiotic ointment that ived used on my horse. 

This morning while he was eating...I used a wet towel and tried to clean his leg...but he wouldn't let me touch it.

So on Monday my mom is going to call to make the appointment for the neuter and find out if the vet can look at his leg while he us under. That will take place on Tuesday or Wednesday of next week.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I got him inside. hes resting inside the big dog crate. so I am hoping the vet clinic can look at his leg tomorrow while hes under.


----------

